# I have an Asus Vivobook Amd Ryzen 3 , Vega 3 .   I want to make touchpad to work !



## christhegeek (May 17, 2020)

I have an Asus Vivobook Amd Ryzen 3 , Vega 3 .   I want to make touchpad to work !
They told me that i should use the iichid driver do you know where i can find the proper guide for that ?


----------



## George (May 17, 2020)

I found this:

```
/home/nioh # pkg info iichid
iichid-0.0.1
Name           : iichid
Version        : 0.0.1
Installed on   : Sun May 17 13:49:20 2020 CEST
Origin         : sysutils/iichid
Architecture   : FreeBSD:12:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : sysutils kld
Licenses       : BSD2CLAUSE
Maintainer     : imp@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : https://github.com/wulf7/iichid
Comment        : Generic FreeBSD HID layer for I2C and USB devices
Annotations    :
    FreeBSD_version: 1201000
    repo_type      : binary
    repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 95.5KiB
Description    :
FreeBSD driver for I2C HID touchscreens (and may be other devices)

A complete discussion about how to use this tool can be found at:

https://larastechlab.blogspot.com/2020/01/i2c-touchpads-on-freebsd-130-current.html

WWW: https://github.com/wulf7/iichid
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 17, 2020)

https://github.com/wulf7/iichid/blob/master/README.md


----------



## christhegeek (May 18, 2020)

I have tried iichid but i haven't tried building it anyway i will try this method again i hope it would work!



Alexander88207 said:


> https://github.com/wulf7/iichid/blob/master/README.md


I


----------



## phalange (May 18, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> I have tried iichid but i haven't tried building it anyway i will try this method again i hope it would work!



Kindly post  your results. There are a few ASUS laptop users (me included) that can't run FreeBSD on those devices because of no trackpad. This project seems to be working toward a solution.


----------



## christhegeek (May 18, 2020)

I made a new installation using freebsd 13  touchpad works with compiled iichid modules
The problem is i put in /boot/loader.conf a parameter hw.syscons.disable=1  to disable framebuffer because i had problems with xorg
then xorg started sometimes then never started again also i had some strange messages from sendmail and about my hostname on booting.
Touchpad worked sound worked but after putting this parameters it only started two times and xorg never started again it sticks showing some lines about efi
The mistake was that i was using freebsd 13 maybe it has some problems .... i will test with freebsd 12 now that i see that touchpad ,sound,wifi etc somehow works




Alexander88207 said:


> https://github.com/wulf7/iichid/blob/master/README.md


----------



## christhegeek (May 18, 2020)

I have an asus vivabook 14" ryzen3 vega3 touchpad works but only after you install iichid and add three lines in loader.conf.  I would suggest build the iichid driver from git it is compiled in half minute.
What model  you have ?


phalange said:


> Kindly post  your results. There are a few ASUS laptop users (me included) that can't run FreeBSD on those devices because of no trackpad. This project seems to be working toward a solution.


----------



## phalange (May 18, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> I have an asus vivabook 14" ryzen3 vega3 touchpad works but only after you install iichid and add three lines in loader.conf.  I would suggest build the iichid driver from git it is compiled in half minute.
> What model  you have ?



I'm glad it's starting to work. I have a Zenbook. I run FreeBSD on my Lenovos for now since everything works.


----------



## christhegeek (May 19, 2020)

Yes i believe i can make it work my next installation attempt will be better. Touchpad works, sound works wifi works  also it booted to the graphical environment but i need to install stable and try  some settings. The only problem is efi and amdgpu its not good together.


phalange said:


> I'm glad it's starting to work. I have a Zenbook. I run FreeBSD on my Lenovos for now since everything works.


----------

